

Star halfway across the universe was visible to naked eye for 30 secs on Wednesday - alexwg
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/03/080321-brightest-object.html

======
dhimes
Those of you interested in astronomical things may enjoy
<http://www.badastronomy.com/>

------
mynameishere
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_ray_burst#Mass_extinction...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_ray_burst#Mass_extinction_on_Earth)

------
trekker7
Wow, this is amazing. Anybody on HN happen to see it?

------
doubleplus
Halfway across the visible universe, not the entire universe, which is 90+
billion light years across. Sorry to nitpick. :)

~~~
foonamefoo
It is impossible to know what is outside of our lightcone.

